# NAFA Feb.21st Lynx Cat Results



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Theres some happy trappers out there if their cats graded Western.

Prices are average & Highs

*Lynx Cat​*​​​​5,715 100 Western $411.84 $1500.00
100 Northern $108.66 $220.00
100 North Central $87.73 $250.00
100 Canadian $152.80 $330.00​
_The top lot of Lynx Cat was purchased by
Soulis Furs S.A. of Kastoria, Greece.​_100 Section III $16.17 $60.00​*Lynx​*​​​​4,433 100 Section I $122.05 $750.00​
_The top lot of Lynx was purchased by Larry Tsapas for Tsapas Larry Furs of Kastoria, Greece.







_


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Cat-- Some good prices and a good winter for them.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*FUR HARVESTERS AUCTION MARCH 13TH 2011*
* LYNX CATS WESTERN AVG---582.58--HIGH 1100.00*
* '' '' NORTHERN US -avg**-- 134.65----high 250.00*
* '' '' CAN---avg---169.00 high 310.00*
* '' '' southern--avg 56.36---high 175.00*
* 2,747 pelts 96% sold *

*lynx------low avg 147.24-high---330.00*
* 2,949 pelts 95% sold*


*coyote----western---avg 76.14---high 135.00---90% sold*
* ''' '' eastern----avg52.74---high 96.00---60% sold*
* 9,108 pelts*
* I recived 44.00 for my martin--6.30 on the weasels and the high of 10.50 on the best rats--1.00 for pine squirrels and 14.00 for 1 med raccoon---------SB-----Sale results at www.furharvesters.com--- SB*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*look what I caught after supper tonite-----walked down to the little creek after supper to check the trap I set the other day--The creek runs through a cedar swamp on the back side of my property-I usually ca
View attachment 2662
tch a few mink a rat or two-fisher -raccoon, bobcat-beaver and now and than an otter----I put the trap there hoping to catch a otter but I'll tak
View attachment 2661
e a beaver ,Allways fun to catch something--just a lg med-season ends the 17th so maybe an otter will pass by I f so the 330 is waiting for Him_________SB
View attachment 2660
*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I am defintely gonna try harder for cats next year. I am gonna try to figure out how to use the cage traps. I grew up using legholds with my dad before they were banned in Colorado and we were quite successful. Hoprefully I can take some cages into some of the areas we used to trap and do some good. Just gotta learn the "tricks of the trade".


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ruger They'll go into those cage traps just make them comfortable---be sure they can see through the cage--cover with the top with brush--camo trap with surroundings---Bobcats love beaver meat and castor smell--best bait---I love catching them in 330 conibears to bad you can't use a killer trap----give it a try you'll get'em in those cage traps_your cats are high Dollar kittys_________SB*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Coyote prices were quite the surprise on the market this year. Some folks had it figured though. The Euro Fox farms were try'in to push their hide prices up around $100.00 or better. Trim is trim and fashion houses are not gonna pay those high dollars out when they can pickup some bum coyotes at half the cost here in U.S.A.

We have Beaver on til the end of April. Their meat is worth more than their hides this year---that sucks.

Hey Skip---Do you think that 330 is tuff enough to hold the fearsom Cedar Swamp Savage?.lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*NAW Dave !! They chew OUT of em all the Time:biggrin2:---You Need at Least a 660--







--------SB*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 2671
View attachment 2670
Some pic's of years gone by


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like you have some good beaver trapp'in in those parts.

Do you still have the old Bronco?.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Another Lost LOVE-







----sure wish I did---That half -cabber was my trapping pard for many years---------SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Skip, thanks for sharing your memories.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic's Skip, thanks for sharing, nothing like being surrounded by Beaver!!


----------

